

Using FizzBuzz to Find Developers Who Grok Coding (2007) - shawndumas
http://imranontech.com/2007/01/24/using-fizzbuzz-to-find-developers-who-grok-coding/

======
shawndumas

      function* fromOneTo (max) {
        var i = 0;
    
        while (max--) {
          yield ++i;
        }
      };
    
      for (var i of fromOneTo(100)) {
        var r = '';
    
        if (i%3 < 1) { r += 'Fizz'; }
        if (i%5 < 1) { r += 'Buzz'; }
        if (r === '') { r = i; };
     
        console.log(r);
      }

------
shawndumas

      Array(101)
        .join(0)
        .split(0)
        .map(function (v, i) {
          var r = '';
      
          i += 1;
          (i%3 < 1) && (r += 'Fizz');
          (i%5 < 1) && (r += 'Buzz');
          !r && (r = i);
     
          return r;
        })
        .join('\n');

